# Does weather keep you from training??



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yesterday was a HORRIBLE day here. Not only it was 32 degrees but we had extremely high winds that made it feel like we were in the 20s if not lower.







Regardless of that, I put on as many layers as I could and off I went. I was there by 9am (takes me an hour to get there) and waited for everyone to show up. I tracked Gala and she did awesome even in the high winds!







I was surprised to see only some of the women of our club show up, non of the men did (besides the helper that is).








I froze my butt off even with all the clothe I had on







but it was well worth it for me, Gala did awesome in obedience and protection as well. Over all, a great day and we were able to get out of there pretty early since a lot of people didn't show up.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's been cold here, but luckily where we train, we normally light a fire to huddle by. We train if it's lightly raining. Thunderstorms, no. 

Supposed to have tstorms here Wed. night, so if we do, I'll call off training.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We train in the rain, we train in the snow. If we get a storm with thunder and lightening we won't train in that and will wait it out. We also call training off if it gets dangerously cold (below 15 or so). But otherwise we bundle up, get the firepit going, and train.









We even do some tracking when there is snow on the ground. Though Saturday we ended up cutting tracking short because it was snowing hard enough that all the footsteps were filled back in with snow (couldn't even see the track any longer) in the time it took to run to the car, grab the dog and get back out to the track.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

We train in a barn in the winter. One of our goals for this coming year is a building for heat so we can continue to train at our club field all winter. Then I will just have to make the field usuable after bad weather.

We train in all weather except when the roads are terrible for driving or it will be far too cold for the dogs to sit in the cars.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Nope weather does not keep us from training...







we trained on Saturday in light snow, tracked and all dogs did awesome. AFter that we did have an indoor facility to use for obedience and protection. This coming Saturday I think we will be outside for obedience and protection as welll..


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Weather hasn't stopped me yet from training.. unless it's unsafe conditions for everyone..

I tracked my dogs Sunday morning also before visiting my son.. At times I swear the wind gusts were so strong they moved you around.. Then we went for a nice hike around the fields..


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

We and our dogs are used to cold weather here, but the amount of snow we get is what keeps us from training year-round. 

This year, we have rented time on a weekly basis in an indoor (but not heated) riding arena, and it is a great place to train (no tracking over the winter, though). 

Looking forward to being to train through the year.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, I missed our club on Friday. It takes me 1.75 hrs to get there in normal weather, normal traffic. Not bad I know. But it snowed for 12 hours straight and was still snowing. The club is located farther inland and I was told conditions there were fine. However we had lake effect dump ALL day, plus for money reasons the city is only plowing the left lanes on the main roads, so just getting OUT of the city would have taken me an hour or so. Already I leave work early to just barely make it on time.









Luckily Nikon's just a pup so besides going to club, our "training" is lots of tugging and prey stuff easily done indoors and just basic stuff we can practice at my other training club or the pet store.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

I think it was 29 here yesterday with very high winds... it was only me and one other gal at training!! No helper so we just did tracking and ob.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I was out all weekend long training.... Saturday for tracking, wasn't bad out... cold but not bad. Sunday was brutal, cold, windy ~ did all three phases.. but the dogs love this weather.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Nothing wrong with working in the cold and snow, great exercise for handler and dog. The snow acts like a big cushion for the dogs. I will not work my dog if it icy other then that why not. In this pic it was pretty hard to walk but we had fun. I will admit the older I get the harder it is to work in the cold and snow.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Weather has never stopped us from training. Ice included.


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

This is only my first year, but the only time we've paused training is for a thunder storm. We sat in our cars until the storm had passed. Other than that we train outside in all weather. I understand we'll be going indoors probably pretty soon though. 

A couple Saturday's ago it was in the mid 20's and a 20 mph wind of so. Last Saturday it was about the same with the wind picking up after we started. We had a hard time putting the stakes in the ground for the blinds. We actually bent two of the metal stakes due to frost being in the ground. 

When I joined, it was explained to me that we train in all weather because we trail in all weather.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaWeather has never stopped us from training. Ice included.


Sorry, but I will not put my dogs at risk for injury working on ice, if that's your thing then go for it.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Our club doesnt do protection in the snow or ice period, Although I kinda wish we did, Im not sure how ya all can do it anyways.... Its hard enough being a post when its NOT snowy and icy.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: luvsables
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: jesusicaWeather has never stopped us from training. Ice included.
> ...


I am sorry you have made some big assumptions. If that's your thing then go for it.


And I can't be a post without snow or ice. That's what actual posts are for.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: luvsables
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: jesusicaWeather has never stopped us from training. Ice included.
> ...


Ah come on just scrape the icy slobber off the sleeve like you would a windshield or leave it on for grip building


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: luvsables
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: jesusicaWeather has never stopped us from training. Ice included.
> ...


I agree with Denise here... I won't put my dogs at risk for an injury either. But it's a personal choice I know.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We train in all sorts of weather. The only thing preventing me from going sometimes is the kids. Last two weekend DH took Rex out tracking in the snow and did some bite work. 
Only 6 more months to get ready for their BH! Have to use every opportunity.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I also agree with Denise, I would not risk my dogs' health and train on ice, but I am sure Jesusica did not mean it quite like that








I am very happy to hear that we do have an indoor place (with tons of rubber matting) to train this weekend also...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Shoot!!! With ice I don't even risk my Suburban!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Shoot!!! With ice I don't even risk my Suburban!!!


LMAO.. good point.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupI am very happy to hear that we do have an indoor place (with tons of rubber matting) to train this weekend also...


Oh I would die for that!!!! Winter months are tough... but the training does continue.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

heat is the only reason I reschedule my training time, in the summertime 'round here if I don't do it before lunch or after dinner it don't get done. I like the cooler months here in Virginia, I like to call it "GermanShepherd Season"


----------

